# Bestimmter Spinner gesucht



## donlotis (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte bei der nächsten Gelegenheit einmal vermehrt mit dem Spinner an der Küste auf MeFo angeln (wenn der Wind es zulässt).
Dazu suche ich einen bestimmten Spinner, vielleicht wisst ihr ja wo ich den bekomme! Es handelt sich um den Abu Reflex Spinner in einer bestimmten Ausführung.

Das Problem ist folgendes: Man bekommt ihn fast überall, aber meistens nur mit rosarotem Achsgewicht. Es gibt den Spinner aber auch mit weißem Achsgewicht (immer mit Punkten). Den habe ich im Netz auch schon gefunden, allerdings nur in der 12 Gramm-Version. Ich hätte ihn aber gerne etwas schwerer, mit rotem Achsgewicht gibt es ihn bei meinem Tackle-Dealer in 18 und 22 Gramm, aber eben leider nicht in Weiß.

Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Chrizzi (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Weié Farbe  Den Körper dürftest du ja ruhig anmalen können. 

Hast du ansonsten in irgendwelche Internetshops geguckt? Vielleicht ist da was zu finden.


----------



## Gnilftz (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Dehn mal Deine Suche auf Skandinavien aus, da solltest Du fündig werden.


----------



## pohlk (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Hier mal ein link für die Suchfaulen von uns  :m

http://www.grejonline.dk/default.php?vis=vare&kat_id=49&l1=9&l2=49&l3=&v_id=6719&pg=1

Ist zwar in Dänemark, aber dann hast Du wenigstens einen Überblick über die Farbpalette.

Und jetzt nochmal ne Frage.
Meinst Du denn das klappt mit Spinner auf Mefo bzw. hast schon mal gehört, dass es geklappt hat?

Weil wenn das funzt, dann werde ich das im Früjahr wohl auch probieren. Bin nämlich auch so'n kleiner Spinner.

(Das kriege ich übrigens auch immer von meiner Freundin bestätigt :q)


----------



## Boddenmops (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal ne Frage.
> Meinst Du denn das klappt mit Spinner auf Mefo bzw. hast schon mal gehört, dass es geklappt hat?



Hat bei mir schon zweimal geklappt. #6

Einmal nach einem Anfasser gezielt den großen Stein angeworfen, an dem der Kontakt kam, nachdem sie auf den vorher verwendeten Blinker nicht noch einmal reagiert hat.

Das andere Mal beim Fischen mit dem UL-Gerät.


----------



## pohlk (11. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@ Boddenmops

Und was für ein Spinner hast da gehabt?

Auch ein schlankes Modell, den man schneller führen kann? Oder 0815 Spinner?


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Hallo donlotis,
den von Dir gesuchten ABU Reflex Spinner kannst Du mittlerweile auch in Deutschland wieder gut bekommen. Habe den desletzt noch bei GFP Angelbedarf in Schalbruch/Haverter Weg im Selfkant gesehen. Guter Laden, der verschickt auch. Genaue Adresse und Internetadresse liegen mir im Moment nicht vor, sollte aber durch Google zu finden sein.

Der ABU Reflex ist mein absoluter Allround-Lieblingsspinner: Er wirft sich gut, sein Blatt dreht sich extrem schnell und an manchen Tagen ist er einfach super fängig. Barsch, Forelle, Hecht, Zander, Döbel und Rapfen konnte ich mit dem schon auf die Schuppen legen. Bei mir ist jedoch meist das Modell mit dem roten Körper fängiger gewesen. Muß aber auch zugeben, daß ich diesen Spinner manchmal bis zum "Erbrechen" anwende und hunderte Male hintereinander auswerfe.
War wie gesagt vor einigen Jahren schwer zu bekommen, seit ABU in Deutschland wieder ein vernünftiges Vertriebsnetz aufgebaut hat aber wieder öfter zu finden.
Die von Dir aber angegebene Version in 22 Gramm ist mir unbekannt.
Gibt es meines Wissens mit rotem Körper in 7, 12 und 18 Gramm. Die Version mit weißem Körper ist in 12 und 18 Gramm erhältlich.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen.Bis bald.


----------



## Boddenmops (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> Und was für ein Spinner hast da gehabt?
> 
> Auch ein schlankes Modell, den man schneller führen kann? Oder 0815 Spinner?



Nein, beide Male war der Erfolgsspinner ein Balzer Colonel Classic (5g?) in silber mit rotem Gummischlauch am Drilling - also eher ein 0815-Modell für Barsch & Co.

Hätte wohl auch mit jedem anderen Spinner geklappt, der sich gut werfen läßt und leicht dreht.


----------



## pohlk (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Okay.

Aber 5g? 
Selbst an UL Gerät dürfte man den doch nicht sehr weit rausbefördern dürfen oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Meinst Du sowas in der Art (25 Gramm, aus ner Prototypenschmiede und eigentlich für was anderes gedacht):


----------



## Inseljung (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Moin moin!

Habe mir letztes Jahr unter www.spöket.net ein paar Myran Spinner besorgt.
Fliegen je nach Ausführung recht weit und laufen seidenweich.





Hier mein liebling..

Extraplus sind auch die Farbenkombis... 

Ich benutze Spinner meist nur wenn ich bereits Nachläufer hatte, um den Spot richtig zu "beharken".

Der große Erfolg lässt aber noch auf sich warten ( 2 kleine ).

MfG von der Insel Rügen


----------



## Boddenmops (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> Aber 5g?
> Selbst an UL Gerät dürfte man den doch nicht sehr weit rausbefördern dürfen oder irre ich mich?



Richtig.

Deshalb habe ich meist 2 Ruten dabei - eine leichte für den Nahbereich bei Betreten der Angelstelle und eine für die Ferne nachdem der Nahbereich abgegrast ist.

Aber mit leichten Rute für Mini-Köder bis 10g im Nahbereich fange ich mehr als mit dem Weitenjäger. #6


P.S. Sorry für offtopic ... #t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> Aber 5g?
> Selbst an UL Gerät dürfte man den doch nicht sehr weit rausbefördern dürfen oder irre ich mich?


Na aber 20 bis 30m an einer guten L-Rute sind doch schon drin, und das ist ein interessanter Bereich.

@donlotis
Wirklich, anmalen ist doch ein Klacks, und notfalls mit Nagellack. 
Kann man inne Drogerie oder ähnlichen Geruchswaffenläden kaufen, ein paar Tage in der Sonne ausstinken lassen und los gehts. Kannste sogar im Urlaub anner Küste nachbehandeln und Flicken. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



Boddenmops schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich meist 2 Ruten dabei - eine leichte für den Nahbereich bei Betreten der Angelstelle und eine für die Ferne nachdem der Nahbereich abgegrast ist.


Wie handelst Du das mit den beiden Ruten, einfach ins Wasser oder Sand schmeissen, oder wie? |wavey:
Interessiert mich als Liebhaber des Mehrrutenspinnfischens sehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@Det
Das machen doch viele an der Küste. Erst mit der Fliege den Nahbereich abgrasen und dann mit Blech auf Distanz.
Rute steht am Strand und wird hoffentlich nicht geklaut!


----------



## Boddenmops (13. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie handelst Du das mit den beiden Ruten, einfach ins Wasser oder Sand schmeissen, oder wie? |wavey:



Die nicht benutzte Rute bleibt einfach "am Strand und wird hoffentlich nicht geklaut" :q - wie Pikepauly schon ganz richtig schreibt.
Ich fische nur selten an Stränden, an denen Touris rumrennen und selten beträgt die Watstrecke ins Wasser mehr als 30m - Steilküste halt.

Habe meist noch eine Tasche für Futter & Co. dabei - Rute wird einfach drangelehnt und fällt hoffentlich nicht in den Sand - sofern überhaupt welcher da ist ...:q


----------



## pohlk (13. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Ich denke ich werde trotzdem mal verschärft mit Spinner angreifen.
Weil in der letzten Saison nur ein Fisch bei einem Freund (#hSundeule #h) weit draußen gebissen hat, die restlichen Fische waren alle in in Spinner-Wurfweite...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



Boddenmops schrieb:


> Habe meist noch eine Tasche für Futter & Co. dabei - Rute wird einfach drangelehnt und fällt hoffentlich nicht in den Sand - sofern überhaupt welcher da ist ...:q


Aha, weil sind ja nicht immer gerade passende Steine da, und noch weniger Bäume als Rutenhalter. 
Ich dachte schon, Du hättest Dir irgendwas einfallen lassen und müßtest eben nicht mehr die 2x30m hin und her waten. 
Wenn ich eine Rutentasche mit Ruten und aufgebauten abgelegt habe und mich ein bischen werfend entferne, finde ich es schon nervig zurück zu müssen um eine andere Rute herzuholen.


----------



## Boddenmops (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> ... die restlichen Fische waren alle in in Spinner-Wurfweite...



... Eben - die Fliegenfischer machen's vor.

Bei mir isses auch nicht anders - etwa dreiviertel der Fänge geht aufs Konto der UL-Ausrüstung im Nahbereich bis höchstens 30m.

Vielleicht können wir ja im Frühjahr mal zu dritt mit Andre' los - wenn er nochmal mitwill ... #6

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Boddenmops (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@ Det


Hab' leider keine ausgereifte Lösung, aber ich nehm' den Rutenwechsel als kurzes Päuschen zwischendurch und im Wasser die Küste entlangzuwaten funktioniert durch das felsige Ufer oft sowieso nicht - also muss man zum Standortwechsel doch meist an Land.


----------



## pohlk (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@ Boddenmops

Können wir tun, aber warum sollte andre nicht mehr mitwollen? Der hat mir ja letzte Saison schön gezeigt wie das geht mit den MeFo's.

PS Ich habe nächste Saison aber nicht mehr so viel Zeit, weil ich mit meinem Meister anfange. Aber wir werden schon mal Zeit finden.


----------



## MefoProf (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass es mit dem Spinner funzt. Ich hab jedenfalls schon Mefos in der Ostsee drauf gefangen. 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man damit mehr oder besser fängt, als mit den üblichen Blinkern oder Wobblern.

Ich fange übrigens auch fast alle meine Fische innerhalb von 20m vom Ufer. Ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wenn man sich mal ne Taucherbrille aufsetzt und und ein bissschen rausschwimmt, wird man bemerken, dass die ersten Meter voller Leben sind, danach ist dann absolut tote Hose. Ausgenommen davon sind natürlich Riffe, Tanggürtel etc weiter draussen.

Wenn ich richtig angel (meist geh ich ja nur für 1-2 Stdündchen los), dh mehrere Stunden, nehme ich auch gerne zwei Ruten mit. Wenn man schon einmal viele Kilometer zum Hotspot gelaufen ist und beim ersten Wurf den Spitzenring verliert, weiss man warum. Manchmal werfe ich die eine Rute mit Pose und Wurm raus und blinker mit der anderen. Meist hab ich aber zwei unterschiedlich schwere Köder dran und nehme dann je nach Bedarf die eine oder andere Rute


----------



## pohlk (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Das mit der Posenrute habe ich mir auch schon öfters durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bin aber leider noch nicht so richtig dazu gekommen.

Aber ich glaube, wir kommen vom Thema ab! |kopfkrat 
Also gegensteuern.

Spinner und MeFo's sind toll...


----------



## pohlk (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@MeFoProf

Welchen Spinner hast denn da so benutzt?


----------



## MefoProf (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Mit der Pose funktioniert es übrigens nur bei ablandigem (schwachem) Wind. Ansonsten hast du andauernd Unmengen von Kraut in der Schnur. Meist soviel, dass du alles kappen musst. Das macht dann nicht so richtig Spass#d.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich weiss auch nicht, wo es die Dinger zu kaufen gibt


----------



## donlotis (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Danke für die Antworten samt kleiner Exkursion #6. Schade, dass es ihn hier in der Ausführung nicht (oder kaum) gibt.

Dann werde ich mal unter die Maler gehen und das Achsgewicht selber weißen, samt individueller Musterung!

Nagellack bietet sich an, aber es gibt ja auch noch die Farben aus dem Boot-Modellbau. Was stinkt denn weniger? Und hält länger? #c

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



donlotis schrieb:


> Nagellack bietet sich an, aber es gibt ja auch noch die Farben aus dem Boot-Modellbau. Was stinkt denn weniger? Und hält länger? #c


Sowas wie Revell Humbrol geht auch gut, trocknet halt sehr viel länger und müffelt länger, hab ich viel für Posenbau genommen, hält aber auch gut. Nur: mit Nagellack kannst Du leicht Perlmutt usw. pinseln, und halt schnell mal für den nächsten Tag ausbessern. Ich würde mal mit der richtigen Farbe anfangen ... und dann die Drogistinnen genau mit der Frage des optimal haltbaren Nagellacks ein bischen nerven ..


----------



## MefoProf (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> @MeFoProf
> 
> Welchen Spinner hast denn da so benutzt?



08/15 Mepps, Bronze mit roten Pnkten, Grösse weiss ich jetzt gerade nicht mehr, war aber kein ganz kleiner. Jetzt fische ich aber kaum noch mit Spinner, da man da so schlecht Einzelhaken montieren kann.


----------



## donlotis (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Jetzt fische ich aber kaum noch mit Spinner, da man da so schlecht Einzelhaken montieren kann.



Beim Abu Reflex kann man das Achsgewicht runterschieben und den Drilling/Einzelhaken wechseln! Ich stelle meinen ersten Prototyp dann bei Gelegenheit rein...|rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## pohlk (16. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Und jetzt sagt mir unwissenden Menschen mal bitte, warum Ihr da einen Einzelhaken dran montiert?


----------



## pohlk (16. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@Donlotis

Und wieso gerade den Abu Reflex Spinner? Besonders gute Erfahrungen?


----------



## donlotis (16. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> @Donlotis
> 
> Und wieso gerade den Abu Reflex Spinner? Besonders gute Erfahrungen?



Genau so sieht's aus, allerdings habe ich ihn auf MeFo noch nicht ausprobiert. Wie gesagt, dass ändert sich baldigst! |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## MefoProf (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



pohlk schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt mir unwissenden Menschen mal bitte, warum Ihr da einen Einzelhaken dran montiert?



Ich fische aus folgenden Gründen mit Einzelhaken (Grösse 1 oder 1/0).

1. Du hast wesentlich weniger Probleme mit dem Kraut und Hängern.

2. Du verangelst so kaum noch kleinere Fische, da sich der Haken sehr leicht lösen lässt und nicht so starke Verletzungen verursacht, wie ein Drilling. Ich hab dieses Jahr übrigens noch keine Untermassige aus dem Wasser holen müssen und überhaupt ganz wenige Lütte gehakt.

3. Ich entferne sowieso alle Haken von meinen Blinkern, wenn ich sie in der Box liegen habe. Die rosten sonst eh alle weg und verhaken sich nur. Bei jedem Köderwechsel wird also so oder so der Haken ausgetauscht.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Einzelhaken genauso effektiv, wie Drillinge.


----------



## Boddenmops (17. August 2007)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

@ donlotis

Moin ! #h

Hab ich gerade gefunden: Den Abu Reflex White gibt's bei Askari (Katalog S. 376) in 12 und 18 g und 5 versch. Dekors - auch im Online-Katalog unter www.angelsport.de
Preise ab 2,75 €.

... Aber hast vielleicht schon selbst gefunden ...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Philip (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so sieht's aus, allerdings habe ich ihn auf MeFo noch nicht ausprobiert. Wie gesagt, dass ändert sich baldigst! |rolleyes


 
Da ich mir diese Spinner natürlich auch sofort zulegen musste, um diese seitdem ungenutzt in einer meiner diversen Kunstköderboxen zu lagern, würde mich mal interessieren was bei deinem MeFo Versuch herausgekommen ist?

Gruß


----------



## donlotis (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bestimmter Spinner gesucht*

Der Stripper!

Gruß donlotis


----------

